# Kudos to Ruger



## rclinton (Dec 5, 2009)

After 22 years of ownership (and practically non use) of my P85 I contacted Ruger to see if the safety recall could still be done to my gun. They sent me a prepaid shipping box and instructions on shipping within a week. Shipped the gun out on the 30th of November and recieved it back last night, the 9th of December. Wonderful turn around time. When I open the box and viewed the gun I was more than pleasently surprised. Over the years the slide had discolored in a few places, in fact I was going to bring the gun to a smith to have it refinished when I got it back. The gun looked brand new, so good I immediatly checked to make sure that it was my serial number. The more I looked the better the gun looked. I then noticed that it looked new because it in fact it was a new slide. My original slide had a stamping inperfection in the Ruger logo, the stamping of this slide was perfect. I then noticed that some of the wear on the frame was gone too. In replacing my rubber grips from the original one I noticed that there were no wear marks anywhere on the frame. I can only assume that Ruger when servicing my gun for the safety recal relpaced my slide, and refinished my frame. I am throughly impressed with the service from Ruger and will look to purchase from them first in the future. Not sure if this is the norm on service as this is the first time I have ever sent a firearm back for service but I am pleasently surprised. BTW cost to me $0.00


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

What was the safety recall??? I may need to send mine off too!!:smt033

EDIT: Misread P85 for P89. Still curious about the recall though.


----------



## rclinton (Dec 5, 2009)

dosborn said:


> What was the safety recall??? I may need to send mine off too!!:smt033
> 
> EDIT: Misread P85 for P89. Still curious about the recall though.


RUGER
MODEL P-85,
9MM LUGER CALIBER, PISTOLS

RECALL: We have recently learned of a broken firing pin in a P85 automatic pistol, which caused the pistol to fire as a result of decocking. This is the first report of this nature in over 200,000 pistols delivered to customers since 1987. No injury occurred because the shooter kept the pistol pointed in a safe direction during decocking.

Nevertheless, we regard this incident as important because it reveals a potential danger, which we are prepared to eliminate in all P85 pistols now in use. This modification is very simple and does not alter the handling or appearance of this pistol, but it must be installed at the factory.

Accordingly, we urgently request that all owners of P85 pistols contact us immediately to obtain any further information they may desire, and to arrange for return of their P85 pistols to the factory for modification. Please contact us at:

Sturm, Ruger & Co., Inc.
Department S
Ruger Road
Prescott, AZ 86301

Or call us for P85 inquiries only at 800-424-1886. Please have your pistol serial number available when contacting us.

We will schedule your gun for factory installation of a new safety/decock system free of charge. It will prevent this type of accidental firing even in the rare event of firing pin breakage.

This free safety modification applies only to pistols rollmarked "P85" on the slide. Pistols, which are rollmarked "MKII", will have these modifications as part of their original manufacture, and are not subject to this modification.

We are also taking this opportunity to remind shooters of the most common and basic firearms safety rule:

Always Keep The Pistol Pointed In A Safe Direction! This is particularly important when loading, unloading, or decocking any pistol.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

I have two handguns with decockers and my B-hole puckers every time I use that feature. Never had a bang thankfully.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Cool to hear, Ruger has been getting kicked in the pants lately. I really like to see good PR for them.

RCG


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Good on Ruger - they did well.

I own 2 S&W auto's with decocker's and frankly like the feature.


:smt1099


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm a Ruger fan. My favorite gun is the big one in my avatar pic.


----------



## nUgZ (Nov 22, 2009)

That's great to know. A company that stands behind their products like that is one that gets more of my business.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

rclinton said:


>


Ah man, you already scratched it.:buttkick: Now you can shoot the piss out of it again!!:smt023


----------

